# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Home & Away > Spoilers >  Martha MacKenzie (Jodi Gordon)

## tasha_hopkins

WHO IS MARTHA PARENTS IF SHE IS ALFS GRANDAUGHTER?   :Wal2l:

----------


## eastenderfan_91

i don't know sorry

----------


## kristya30

Alfs daughter Roo is her mum her dad is Brett Macklin who you will see very soon as a guy who wants to destroy the caravan park. It all gets very interesting.

----------


## kristya30

Well it looks like from the home and away website that they get together? mmm thought he might end up with Sally as they have a connection.

----------


## alohachica82

So does this mean Jack and Tasha get together or not?

----------


## tammyy2j

I still think he will end up with Sally down the road. Martha and Jack are a great together don't know why they spiltting them up. Robbie and Tasha leave the bay soon i don't think anything will happen with her and Jack thank god.

----------


## lizann

Are they going to get together in 2010?

----------


## Dazzle

I don't think Liam and Nicole are going to last (Nicole and Aden will get together, surely!), and probably neither will Hugo and Marth when the whole people smuggler story is resolved.

It's quite a good bet that they will get together, I think.

I really like Liam in H&A and hope that he stays for a long while.

----------


## Abbie

I cant see them together

----------


## lizann

> I cant see them together


i thought there was kinda of a spark (pardon the pun) when Martha was looking at Liam's electrics and he was letting bam bam play his guitar (OMG that sounds so dirty reading it back LOL)

----------


## Perdita

Jodi Gordon has quit Aussie soap Home and Away after "a tremendous five years" in the role, according to reports.

A spokesman told the Herald Sun: "Jodi has put in a tremendous five years on Home and Away.

"It was a mutual decision for her to take this next step in her career. Jodi will always be part of the 7 family and has our love and support as she moves forward."

Last year, the actress was at the centre of a scandal after being reported missing in late May. On June 5, the 24-year-old star was reportedly found in a gangster's bedroom.

Gordon, who plays Martha in the long running soap, also split from Channel 7 television heir boyfriend, Ryan Stokes.

DS

----------

Dazzle (01-02-2010), lizann (28-01-2010), tammyy2j (27-01-2010)

----------


## Abigail

Oh that's great news. Never was a Martha fan.

----------


## tammyy2j

great news

----------


## CrazyLea

I used to really like Martha, when she was with Jack. But now she has gone so boring. So not a terrible loss. 

On a separate similiar note.. how long does Bambang stay?

----------


## Abbie

Aww Ive always been a Martha fan  :Sad:  Although I did go off her with Hugo and stuff

But Jack and Martha are like one of the reasons I started watching H&A!

----------


## Perdita

Jodi Gordon's departure from Home and Away is coming because Australia's Seven Network chose not to extend her contract, a report has claimed.

Yesterday, it was announced that Gordon is to leave her role as Martha MacKenzie after five years with the soap. She is expected to film her final scenes next month.

The Herald Sun newspaper now reports that the actress was dropped by Seven due to the high-profile drug scandal which ensued after she was reported missing last June.

It is alleged that Seven's chairman Kerry Stokes found the incident embarrassing as Gordon was dating his son Ryan at the time.

Sources have indicated that the soap star was first informed of her axing two months ago. It is thought that she is now feeling "relieved" over the prospect of no longer being "gagged by the Seven machine".

Meanwhile, other insiders have insisted that there is no truth in rumours that Gordon will search for roles in the US after she completes her Summer Bay commitments.

----------

lizann (28-01-2010)

----------


## lizann

i'm glad she is going whether fired or not

----------


## Perdita

I never took to her, even when she was with Jack. Wonder how she will leave? Wonder whether it will have something to do with Hugo's departure

----------


## Dazzle

I used to really like Martha but she's just gotten whiny and boring in the last couple of years.  I'm glad she's going too.

----------


## Perdita

Jodi Gordon has been offered a starring role in a new drama series.

The actress, who plays Martha McKenzie in the soap, recently announced that she will be leaving her Home and Away role next month.

Gordon is believed to have auditioned for a part on Cops LAC over the past two weeks and will now join Underbelly star Gyton Grantley and former colleague Kate Ritchie on the new police show.

A spokesperson for the Nine Network told The Daily Telegraph: "Yes, she did audition, she was outstanding and she has been offered a part. We expect she will accept the role."

Although Gordon is said to have left the Seven Network by "mutual agreement", it is believed that TV boss Kerry Stokes has wanted her out for months since her recent drugs scandal brought about the end of her relationship with his son Ryan.

----------


## elle101

Finally no more martha

----------


## Abbie

Aww I dont think shes that bad

----------


## lizann

I like Martha at the beginning especially when she was with Jack at the start and i started disliking her when she cheated on Jack while he was in hospital 

I wonder will Hugo be part of her departure i hope not - maybe she will leave with Liam ?????????

----------


## Abbie

She was at her best with jack

----------


## Perdita

Jodi Gordon has angered Channel Seven after defecting to a rival network, according to reports.

The Home and Away star, who recently left the soap after being caught up in a drugs scandal, has reportedly signed a contract with new Channel Nine TV drama Cops LAC.

Seven bosses are believed to be upset with Gordon for begging to be released from her contract with the soap in order for her to have a break from the limelight, only for her to allegedly sign up with another TV show two days later.

A TV insider explained Gordon's departure to The Daily Telegraph: "She was in a real state over everything that went on and wanted to be let go. At first she was offered some time off and because she was still contracted to the network we had a right to hold her to it.

"We said she could come back at any time she wanted but she was really stressed so we ended up letting her go."

Another Seven source said: "It felt like a kick in the teeth when we found out."

A Nine spokesperson said that Gordon had not yet been firmly cast in the new show.

DS

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away star Jodi Gordon has filmed her final scenes with the soap.

The actress spent her last day on set today after five years in the role of Martha MacKenzie, the Herald Sun reports.

Gordon announced that she was leaving Home and Away last month. She has since landed a part in police drama Cops LAC.

In a new statement reflecting on her Summer Bay stint, the star commented: "I've had a wonderful five years with Channel Seven and Home and Away - it's been an amazing experience to be a part of this incredible show. I've learnt so much.''

Gordon confirmed that she would like to work with Seven again in the future, adding: "You never know, Martha might come back to Summer Bay."

Last week, it was reported that Amy Mathews (Rachel Armstrong) and Jon Sivewright (Tony Holden) are also leaving the programme.



DS

----------

Dazzle (23-02-2010)

----------


## lizann

Does she leave to be with Hugo maybe?

----------


## Dazzle

I know Hugo will be back, but I don't know if it's permanent.

Martha'd have to be very stupid indeed to take up with him again after what he's done.

----------


## pinkfirefly

Hooray Hooray! about time she left, she is really annoying

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away star Jodi Gordon has failed to secure a role on forthcoming police drama Cops LAC, according to a report.

The actress was last month tipped as a likely recruit for the show after auditioning for a part.

However, The Daily Telegraph has now reported that Gordon was ultimately not chosen for any involvement in the programme.

A source told the newspaper: "Jodi auditioned for the show, but there's no role for her, not even a minor one."

A spokesperson for the Nine Network, which is to broadcast Cops LAC, refused to comment on the report.

Gordon filmed her final scenes as Summer Bay's Martha MacKenzie on February 23.

----------

Dazzle (23-03-2010)

----------


## Dazzle

I wonder what she'll do now?

----------


## tammyy2j

> I wonder what she'll do now?


Maybe back to H&A later this year i hope not tbh

----------

Dazzle (23-03-2010)

----------


## Perdita

I doubt she will be back in H&A as they terminted her contract in the first place because of her behaviour.

----------

Dazzle (23-03-2010)

----------


## Rowdydog12

When will they ever actually talk about her? She is on the run and alive , why not ever talk about her????

----------


## lellygurl

Maybe because she's playing with the neighbors...? Lol

----------

lizann (18-06-2019)

----------


## lizann

did roo visit her and hugo at one time?

----------


## Rowdydog12

Bring her back for sure !!!! She can hook up with Mason and be the glam couple.

Poor Mason , the bloke has no mates or any ladies

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:


*Neighbours star Jodi Anasta discusses whether she'd return to Home and Away
And which actor she'd like to star with.*

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/hom...d-away-return/

Neighbours star Jodi Anasta recently revealed that she was leaving the Australian soap, after playing Elly Conway for four years.

The actress has previously spoken to Digital Spy about her "unpredictable" exit story, and her hopes that a reunion with Chloe Brennan could still be on the cards.

Now, she's exclusively opened up to us about what she has planned next, and whether she'd ever return to Australia's other big soap export Home and Away as her character Martha MacKenzie.

"I think the next part of my life will be settling back into Sydney, having time with my daughter Aleeia, reconnecting with everyone and taking a minute to really slow down," she said.

"It's been really intense, the last four years. I've absolutely loved working on Neighbours, but the fact is that I have to travel back and forth every week, I have two homes and two sets of friends. It'll be nice to have time to myself and to spend with Aleeia as well.

"And then to work on some personal projects that I've probably been putting off because I haven't had the time. I'm always doing bits and bobs in the fashion industry here and there, but there are a couple of personal projects that I'm sure you'll hear about once they're released."

And what about respiring her Home and Away role, which she last played in 2010? Well, the star added: "I love Martha â I've always loved her. She's like your brother that you kick the footy around with in the back yard. Never say never.

"Who knows what the future will hold, right? I love Georgie Parker and the fact that she's my mum â that just makes me so happy. I just wish I got to act with her."

As she mentioned, Anasta wasn't actually on the soap at the same time as Parker, so it would be interesting to see their dynamic on screen were she to return.

*Both Neighbours and Home and Away air on Channel 5 in the UK.*

----------

hward (18-04-2020)

----------


## hward

I'd love to see her return to H&A.  Always liked Martha and would be interesting to see her reunion with with Roo

----------

Pantherboy (18-04-2020)

----------

